# Triton MOF001



## Weh2k9 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello all, I really like the look of the triton mof001 as it meets all my needs but the information on the internet can be misleading. This router comes with a 1/4 collet as standard but can a 1/2 be purchased, fitted and used properly, and safely?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

According to the Australian stockist (Carbatec)... that router comes with both....

V
https://www.carbatec.com.au/power-t...1-2-1400w-router-w-table-winder-and-2-collets


----------



## Weh2k9 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you for confirming that for me. Its seems as i am uk based, no website supplies the 1/2 collet with purchase. Only a 1/4 so i guess ill have to buy one separately.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Weh2k9 said:


> Hello all, I really like the look of the triton mof001 as it meets all my needs but the information on the internet can be misleading. This router comes with a 1/4 collet as standard but can a 1/2 be purchased, fitted and used properly, and safely?


Mate, whoever is advising you this router is very wrong. Combined with the Triton router table, this most versatile machine and is only limited by the skill of the operator what this machine can do.
Here is the full specification:
1400W Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router | TritonTools.com
I have been using this router for more than 10 years and I am attaching a few items I have constructed on this router:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Weh2k9 said:


> Hello all, I really like the look of the triton mof001 as it meets all my needs but the information on the internet can be misleading. This router comes with a 1/4 collet as standard but can a 1/2 be purchased, fitted and used properly, and safely?


The way that I read this UK parts price list, the router comes with a 1/2" chuck and reducers are available for 6, 8 and 12mm.
I have a firm opinion on the Triton routers, they were designed for table use and excel there but for hand held plunge routing there are far better choices. If this is to be your first router I would suggest that if it's for table mounting, the TRA001 would be a better choice, the extra horsepower will enable it to do anything that is asked of it now and in the future.

https://www.tritontools.uk.com/mof001sparesprice.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Holic46 said:


> Mate, whoever is advising you this router is very wrong. Combined with the Triton router table, this most versatile machine and is only limited by the skill of the operator what this machine can do.
> Here is the full specification:
> 1400W Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router | TritonTools.com
> I have been using this router for more than 10 years and I am attaching a few items I have constructed on this router:


Whilst I'm envious of your fine work I really don't see that a great deal of routing has been involved.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Whilst I'm envious of your fine work I really don't see that a great deal of routing has been involved.


As I am using the router table mounted and using the copying bit and template, just about every flat part was made on this router. Also most semi-finished parts, tracks etc. where made from material firstly shaped on the router. In fact, I can't think of a part that at some stage of manufacture did not pass through the router.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice work, John.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Harry and others are correct, it is both.

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1259626/Triton-Mof001.html?page=6#manual

Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Holic46 said:


> As I am using the router table mounted and using the copying bit and template, just about every flat part was made on this router. Also most semi-finished parts, tracks etc. where made from material firstly shaped on the router. In fact, I can't think of a part that at some stage of manufacture did not pass through the router.


I and I'm sure that all members, especially those like me who consider ourselves routologists would genuinely love to see photographs taken during the making of some of these wonderful projects.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

harrysin said:


> I and I'm sure that all members, especially those like me who consider ourselves routologists would genuinely love to see photographs taken during the making of some of these wonderful projects.


You are so right Harry. I am always wanting to learn new things and old things too that I never learned. :smile:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I second that!


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

harrysin said:


> I and I'm sure that all members, especially those like me who consider ourselves routologists would genuinely love to see photographs taken during the making of some of these wonderful projects.


It would be boring and for you who are "addicted" to the router, it would be quite disappointing because despite to what I said in the above the router plays only a small part in the process. Let me explain.
I produce all my models in limited edition series of 6 items per series and try to produce each item in the series as identical as possible to each other. Therefore there is no woodworking skill involved, only the engineering/manufacturing process. I am an engineer, not a woodworker and I could not teach any of you the woodworking skills. Your skills would be better than mine. Each of my projects, as any manufacturing process, starts with tooling and making templates and jigs for the manufacturing process, and I can tell you it is not much exciting about that only tedious work. After that comes the lumber cutting and shaping to the required profiles. There is a bit of woodworking skill involved as I am using wood instead of metal. After that comes the manufacturing of the individual parts - purely mechanical, and then final assembly. Boring, boring, boring but I love it!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Haven’t seen your work on the forum for some time , John... @Holic46....


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Haven’t seen your work on the forum for some time , John... @Holic46....


Sory James, I have not been doing any modelling lately, I have been concentrating on my other lines of products what I call "practical woodworking", which brings in a bit of cash. In this line, I produce some items for the kitchen such as kitchen utensils, cutting boards, serving boards etc. And decorations for the house such as vases.
If you are interested, you can see it here:
https://www.facebook.com/handcraftedinwood/
or here:
https://www.facebook.com/penolatoyfactory/


----------



## samsoot (Sep 5, 2009)

*Good Triton router*

I have a Triton 1400/2.5hp router and it is installed in a router table. It has the means of height adjustment from the top of the table. This is probably the best router that I have owned. Very smooth, easy to swop bits and powerful enough for hard hard wood.


----------

